# Expression Language II



## Ferenjito (7. Apr 2006)

Hi,

Ich habe eine Frage zur Expression Language.
Wenn ich in einer Jsp mittels Scriptlets Variablen erzeuge, kann ich die ja mittels ${key} nur erreichen, wenn ich sie als Attribut unter dem String "key" ins request gesetzt habe. Praktischer fände ichs ja, wenn ich in der expression language auch auf einfach deklarierte Variablen zugreifen könnte. Gibts da ne Möglichkeit?


Dankeschön,
Ferenjito


----------



## bronks (7. Apr 2006)

Den Gedanken mußt Du leider fallen lassen, da die JstlEl nicht dafür ausgelegt ist. Halte Dich möglichst die Core J2ee Patterns, da Du Dich sonst ganz schnell in einer Sackgasse verfährst.


----------



## Ferenjito (7. Apr 2006)

heisst das, dass man ganz auf Skriptlets verzichten sollte?


----------



## bronks (7. Apr 2006)

Nur wenn es absolut unumgänglich ist kann man Scriptlets, als Krücke, verwenden. JEE ist dafür ausgelegt strukturiert zu arbeiten, um Spagetticode erst garnicht entstehen zu lassen.


----------



## frager (9. Apr 2006)

außerdem wird ja durch die verwendung von der el bzw jstl der controller teil und der view teil (MVC) vermischt, was das ganze ad absurdum führt.

gruß


----------

